# Lolita fashion.



## Automata heart (Nov 12, 2010)

as a self-confessed lifestyle lolita, i would really like to find more lolita's here on TCoD. and lolita's of the frills and peitecoat type, not the other type. you all know what i'm talking about. any kodana's here? what style is your fave? please no smamming like "lolita's are ugly" or "lolita is really sexual" because its not. its a style to promote modesty, not sexyness in clothes. 
lolita's of TCoD unite!!!


----------



## nastypass (Nov 19, 2010)

I came to this thread hoping it would be about the book.

I am leaving this thread thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 22, 2010)

The name exemplifies what I think of this fashion.

Lol-ITA.

Get it? Lol-ita.

Back to yer work, folks. Nothing to see here. Move along, now...


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 22, 2010)

It just reminds me of creepy porcelain Victorian-era dolls and then I want to cry in a corner. With my back to it so I can see those bastards coming.

;__;


----------



## Zuu (Nov 22, 2010)

as long as it's not nauseatingly pink _a la_ Strawberry Shortcake or something and i am understanding you correctly, i am pretty ok with it.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

...Strawberry shortcake is wrong how?

:<


....But anyways. MY favorite fashion ever!!! I really like the dresses on bodyline and angelic pretty and stuff also goes with my childhood love for dresses in genneral. ^.^; Omg. I wanna go lolita sooooo bad....;_; *snifflesniff*

I would wear it everyday :D Like I do all my other dress XD B) x)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 10, 2013)

I think it looks nice, though I wouldn't wear it myself (not really one for pretty frilly skirts and dresses)... Kodona is something I would wear, though.


----------

